# Acer Aspire 5536G Taste wieder einbauen



## Lukasdk (28. März 2011)

Hey Leute!

Ich brauch unbedingt Hilfe. Mir ist heute aus einem mir unbekannte Grund die F9 Taste aus der Laptop Tastatur von meinem Acer Aspire 5536G gefallen und ich weiß nicht wie ich die wieder einbauen soll. Ich hab heute in der Schule schon über 1 Stunde versucht die wieder einzubauen und jetzt zu Hause auch wieder aber ich schaffe es nicht.
Hat jemand eine gute Anleitung oder einen Tipp für mich?

Hier noch ein paar Bilder wie das aussieht:
http://www.abload.de/img/img_1226dhp3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_12333hfs.jpg​
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da mir Google nicht weiterhelfen konnte und wegen der einen Taste will ich den Laptop auch nicht einschicken.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

die beiden teile die du da hast musst du als art x vorstellen, da müsste es ne art axe geben wo sie zusammenpassen, dann dieses x unter die taste legen, links und rechts in diese metallzacken (2 links, einer rechts, da müsste man ja schon sehen welches der plastikteile wohin kommt) taste drauf, etwas druck auf die taste ausüben, dann müsste es klicken und schon wieder alles sitzen( wenn da nix abgebrochen ist) ....


----------



## Lukasdk (28. März 2011)

Erstmals danke für deine Antwort, aber so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt, leider funktioniert das so nicht. Ich hab es soweit schon gehabt nur in der Tastatur will es auf der Rechten Seite nicht passen. Ich kann auch leider nicht erkennen wie ich das auf der Rechten Seite einbauen soll.

edit: So nachdem ich denke das die Taste herausgebrochen ist und man die nicht mehr einbauen kann und der Laptop Lüfter sowieso nicht mehr ordentlich funktioniert werd ich den nun einschicken. Ist zwar blöd da ich den für die Schule brauche aber eine Woche werd ich ohne auskommen können.


----------



## SaKuL (6. April 2011)

Wieder zurück das gute Stück?
So schnell ist ja der Service von Acer eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Lukasdk (10. April 2011)

Jo, am Dienstag wieder bekommen. Hat genau eine Woche gedauert, wie shcon beim ersten mal. Ich finde den Service gar nicht mal so schlecht, bei anderen Herstellern muss man 2-3 Wochen warten.


----------



## ZGHJ (6. Oktober 2012)

Geh auf laptoptaste.de und schilder dein problem, die werden dir bestimmt helfen!


----------

